# CO2 bubbles per minute?



## Genin

Hello,
I will have my tank up and running tomorrow or Thursday and was curious how many bubbles per minute I should have going through my bubble counter for my pressurized CO2? My tank is a 40g with 70w MH lighting. 

Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa

I would start with 1-3 bps.


----------



## Catastrophi

I'd start at 1 bps and work my way up. See how your plants react and especially look to see if your fish are gasping for air near the surface.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Depends on what type of plants you have in there. It is a low-medium light tank, which means if you want faster growth, you should probably run at 2 bubbles/sec. If you want slower but healthier growth, do one bubble per sec.

So what plants do you have in there?


----------



## Bert H

I would start with 1-2. Then measure your CO2 levels. You want to maintain around 30ppm CO2 in your tank. Bubble rate varies from system to system because bubble sizes are not uniform. It is not an accurate way to determine CO2 amounts, just a visual way to adjust what you're putting into your tank.


----------



## Edward

donaldmboyer said:


> Depends on what type of plants you have in there. It is a low-medium light tank, which means if you want faster growth, you should probably run at 2 bubbles/sec. If you want slower but healthier growth, do one bubble per sec.


Perfect answer.


----------



## Edward

Catastrophi said:


> I'd start at 1 bps and work my way up. See how your plants react and especially look to see if your fish are gasping for air near the surface.


Why torture the fish? It is not necessary ...


----------



## jeff5614

Edward said:


> Why torture the fish? It is not necessary ...


I TOTALLY agree. Try a dropchecker to determine your CO2 levels. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...aquarium-projects/32100-diy-drop-checker.html


----------



## Genin

thanks for all the help guys! i have anubis nana, java fern, java moss, currently but have many others on the way that will arrive tomrrow with my CO2 tank!


----------



## yoink

donaldmboyer said:


> Depends on what type of plants you have in there. It is a low-medium light tank, which means if you want faster growth, you should probably run at 2 bubbles/sec. If you want slower but healthier growth, do one bubble per sec.
> 
> So what plants do you have in there?


Limiting the light would be a better option for slowing growth than limiting co2. Keep that co2 up to keep algae at bay.


----------



## Catastrophi

I meant to say if you see them gasping turn it down. My mistakee.


----------

